# Impressive looking homebrew, menuDO Video



## tempBOT (Oct 22, 2008)

*Impressive looking homebrew, menuDO Video*
Previously leaked footage
              I was noted that this private menudo video was leaked to various site. To stop the stupid blame games, I have decided to release this leaked video instead.
Notes:
1. Do not complain about the shakey humpy lame cam and bad quality. This was intended for public release.
2. This was made on late september, which means there are new features which are not in this video.
3. I dont care who leaked it earlier.
4. This would load commercial games on selected carts.
5. This was made 100% PAlib.
6. Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Video link
Original, Leaked footage of unknown impressive homebrew, thread

Contributed by soulanger1​


----------



## papyrus (Oct 22, 2008)

Lookin forward donwloading it. Yahoo!!!!


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmmm, that was supposed to be
Notes:
1. Do not complain about the shakey humpy lame cam and bad quality. This was *not* intended for public release.
2. This was made on late september, which means there are new features which are not in this video.
3. I dont care who leaked it earlier.
4. This would load commercial games on selected carts.
5. This was made 100% PAlib.
*6. 100% Noypi!*
7. Enjoy


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 22, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, that was supposed to be
> Notes:
> 1. Do not complain about the shakey humpy lame cam and bad quality. This was *not* intended for public release.
> 2. This was made on late september, which means there are new features which are not in this video.
> ...


What does Noypi mean? 

Anyways, nice work. Looks like it was drastically improved from the last version we saw.


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 22, 2008)

Noypi -> Pinoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A reference alot of filipinos would notice.
Anyway, if you think this is drastically improved, the newer version, shows only 10% or less of the original


----------



## War (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, I'm amazed at all the touch screen functionalities it has... I hope this gets a public release!


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow it looks awesome i cant wait for it to be available


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 22, 2008)

I was amazed at it's smoothness.
And I'm wondering what the "selected carts" are.
But if it does load commercial ROMs, how will the compatibility be? Is this similar to the ysmenu in such ways?


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2008)

i hope it supports ALL the flashcarts *starts to shiver*


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, that looks badass.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a friend of the creator, TAKE THIS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or I'll take you down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 22, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> But if it does load commercial ROMs, how will the compatibility be? Is this similar to the ysmenu in such ways?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, nice one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lliker is a bit out of control at times, but yeah his a good person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wanna MBAC sometime mech hisui?


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow that looks nice.
Definitely picking that up as soon as possible.
Just hope it'll have EZFlash V support. Been planning on buying one for a long time now.
That whole thing looks really professional.
I like the options having seasonal calm effects thats a nice idea.
Though I'd like that as an option in the main menus too.

Can't wait to see it released. :3


----------



## xJonny (Oct 22, 2008)

It looks pretty nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dare I say looks like M3Sakura?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 22, 2008)

What flashcart is this for?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 22, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> I'm aiming to let homebrew loading run on all carts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any idea which carts would be supported when loading commercial games? On which carts does it already work?

Anyway, this looks awesome! To be honest, I was a bit disappointed by the last version. It looked alright, but definitely not better than M3Sakura. On top of that, it didn't have any function yet. This seems a lot better!


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 22, 2008)

You should totally contact some flash cart manufacturers and get them to make a deal with you. I know they would be very impressed and interested


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 23, 2008)

Great compliments, guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




shaunj66 any special requirements to get this video on the front page? I always wanted this project to go to the front page one day. Even in the neocompo release, this little bugger (pun intended) never got in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				xJonny said:
			
		

> It looks pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never aimed to copy m3sakura, but the thought of aiming to surpass m3sakura always keeps me going, and maybe proceeds me in making great features.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hoping for DSTT support!


----------



## Regiiko (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, this is a really nice looking homebrew. I'm impressed!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow. Sure looks impressive! I'll look forward to it!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 23, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, that was supposed to be
> Notes:
> 1. Do not complain about the shakey humpy lame cam and bad quality. This was *not* intended for public release.
> 2. This was made on late september, which means there are new features which are not in this video.
> ...


+1 for us brown guys!  Are you in the PI, or are you Fil-Am or something?  

This looks nothing like Sakura...in fact, I'd say it looks better than Sakura.  

Looks bad-ass, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## genuisgeek (Oct 23, 2008)

that is siiickk
i would be awesome if we could have it used on all types of flashcarts
its seems like an OS on a DS

Very Looking forward to it
DSTT release!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 23, 2008)

If its compatible with R4, I may just pick it up again. o.o Can't wait.


----------



## kjean (Oct 23, 2008)

Amazing! Can't wait. xD


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 23, 2008)

i will be flicking the screen the whole time
that scroll thing always amuses me.

but it looks great! cant wait!
be jealous PSP users


----------



## matrix121391 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd die to see this on the CycloDS. As someone mentioned before, striking a deal with flashcart manufacturers may not be a bad idea!


----------



## 754boy (Oct 23, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> You should totally contact some flash cart manufacturers and get them to make a deal with you. I know they would be very impressed and interested



Yup, good idea. Too bad they'll probably wait til its released then steal it and claim it as their own.


----------



## go185 (Oct 23, 2008)

This def. runs on AK2/AK-RPG, because one of the names of a file in mExplorer was AKMenu4.nds, a file necessary for AK2/AK RPG functionality!


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm confused.  Is this a new loader or is it a firmware replacement for the DS itself like FlashMe like the news post suggests?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 23, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> I'm confused.  Is this a new loader or is it a firmware replacement for the DS itself like FlashMe like the news post suggests?


A new loader. It'd be cool is at firmware replacement for the DS though o.o


----------



## kaizer ryo (Oct 23, 2008)

OMG! I so want this.Can't wait for it.


----------



## Scathraax (Oct 23, 2008)

I happened upon this homebrew/custom firmware a while back. I've been excited for it ever since.
..though I just upgraded to a Cyclo, so I really have no reason to use Menudo, aside from staring in amazement.


----------



## matrix121391 (Oct 23, 2008)

I've heard the CycloDS staff are pretty generous and kind. Maybe the creator can make some kind of deal with them. After all, they make like $50-$60 per cart.


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 23, 2008)

that's really cool, i like the psp like menu and the touchscreen features. I hope Edge will be supported for to play commercial roms


----------



## vashmyvindows (Oct 23, 2008)

Amazing looking software. It's rare to see such software refinement in the homebrew scene. =)


----------



## kitetsu (Oct 23, 2008)

If it's compatible to at least one flashcart i can buy locally I'll definitely save up just for that one cart.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd buy a flashcart just for that!!!!!


is that one guy still being a baby about this?


----------



## Covarr (Oct 23, 2008)

Excitement is building. I just hope it's compatible with CycloDS.

This is just a guess, but "certain carts" could mean those available that already support commercial ROMs, such as R4 and M3 Real and whatnot, while carts such as Games n' Music would only support homebrew. Again, *THIS IS JUST A GUESS*, so don't yell at me or start making unreasonable demands of soulanger if I'm wrong.


----------



## blu9987 (Oct 23, 2008)

please work with M3DSS please work with m3dss


P.s. - why does certain things say m3dss is an r4 clone... m3's been around before r4 and its sexier so yea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks amazing! Cant wait for the final release!


----------



## lilphantomhief (Oct 23, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, that was supposed to be
> Notes:
> 1. Do not complain about the shakey humpy lame cam and bad quality. This was *not* intended for public release.
> 2. This was made on late september, which means there are new features which are not in this video.
> ...




nice w0rk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really looking forward to it~
go noypi's


----------



## granville (Oct 23, 2008)

Hope it works on the Supercard DS-One. It has a good chance since it has a triple loader. Does this support both commercial AND homebrew?


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, if it won't run commercial games on any of the carts I already have, then I will defintely buy one of the carts that commercial games will run on. That's how nice I think this looks.

Great work soulanger. And please keep us updated with a possible release time.


----------



## chilko (Oct 23, 2008)

creator's thread at palib

http://forum.palib.info/index.php?topic=4458.0


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 23, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Are you in the PI, or are you Fil-Am or something?
> I'm in the philippines, Ive never been on other countries. No reason to get out, fishbol, kiks and chicken nuggest would get me occupied enough.
> 
> 
> ...


Its a new loader for your cart, alot of people got confused, on what doesfirmware replacement meant. Basically its because I dont actually know the terms as im pretty new to the scene. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah alot of people were bugging me about this so I need to clarify.
-Soulanger is only one person

I dont work on a team, I'm sorry, I work alone, graphics / coding / etc.


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 23, 2008)

wow that's really good for a one man team, how long did it take for you to make that?


----------



## superrob (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow im amazed!
The first menuaDO i tried (a leaked one i quess)
Looked boring and was full of error. 

Looks like you made ALOT of progress!


----------



## TheArtOfSilence (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm confused. Does this mean I can put this brilliant looking piece of software on my SD card instead of Sakura? Or do you still need to load this via a firmware?


----------



## superrob (Oct 23, 2008)

TheArtOfSilence said:
			
		

> I'm confused. Does this mean I can put this brilliant looking piece of software on my SD card instead of Sakura? Or do you still need to load this via a firmware?


Well. on cards like the Cyclo you propperly need to boot into normal firmware and then boot this (Damm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
With cards like AK2, TTDS and such youll propperly be able to boot DIRECTLY!


----------



## Joey R. (Oct 23, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> TheArtOfSilence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a pity. I have a CycloDS and would kill for something like this. I will still download it to test the water, but not being able to load it automatically at startup is a major bummer. I hope the CycloTeam keeps his promise of a more customisable firmware


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

please work on the r4...


----------



## BlackAce (Oct 23, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> please work on the r4...



yeah I hope it works on r4....
PINOYS ROCk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whiternoise (Oct 23, 2008)

Cmon Edge.. Cmon Edge..

Shame my AK2 bricked itself, i don't want to risk wasting my money on another one, so Edge it is!


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

if it doesnt work on the r4 i will start playing my psp just for the menu design.....jkjk


----------



## Normmatt (Oct 23, 2008)

soulanger1, If you ever require any help adding support for any of the acekard flashcarts I will gladly help. For a one man job you've definately put in the time and effort too make this ... well ... professional quality. I commend you good sir.

I noticed you had the acekard files in that video so i assume your using an ak2?

EDIT: Will you consider making this open source, or will it be closed source? I do hope open source but i do see the potential for abuse by flashcart manufactures.


----------



## papyrus (Oct 23, 2008)

Yah Menudo is a filipino cuisine so when i first seen this i assume that the author has knowledge in filipino culture, and guess what, the author is a filipino itself. Im so proud that a pinoy made this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah. Hope it works in Edge and R4!! yey


----------



## Homebare (Oct 23, 2008)

verey nice job


----------



## lolzed (Oct 23, 2008)

very nice to see a Filipino work something so nice!LOL cuz I'm Pinoy too!


----------



## ganons (Oct 23, 2008)

how did u brick your ace kard 2?


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 23, 2008)

You're one bad ass dude to be making this all on your own.


----------



## Whiternoise (Oct 23, 2008)

ganons said:
			
		

> how did u brick your ace kard 2?




It was one of the bad batch ones, so i got the "Fat32 error" (or whatever it is) and it just wouldn't work at all after that.  I believe they released a fixed version of the cart but they're not getting my money again after that fiasco.  Shame, because it's a great card, but the shoddy manufacturing (the card was pretty flimsy anyway) let it down.


----------



## Homebare (Oct 23, 2008)

hoooooooooooow download this is homebrew


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

This looks very impressive, but the thing I'm  really interested in,  is it skinnable? And if it is, how much freedom do we have to skin it? Only icons/backgrounds, or we'll be able to configure some .ini file and move stuff around?

I'm looking forward to see this fully working and released..


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 23, 2008)

likewise toni...


----------



## lolzed (Oct 23, 2008)

Homebare said:
			
		

> hoooooooooooow download this is homebrew


not yet for download,i guess


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 23, 2008)

could you make an option to change the background? The xmb wave doesnt loop properly

also, this'd probably win the homebrew bounty if you entered


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks great. If it gets the not quite standard flashcart features like real time save and in game text reader, etc. I might use it.


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 23, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> could you make an option to change the background? The xmb wave doesnt loop properly
> 
> also, this'd probably win the homebrew bounty if you entered
> Great observations
> ...


Its ultimately skinnable, I already have a private screenshot showing how different this PS3 theme is to the XBOX360 theme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, chances are I wont show it, maybe after weeks later, or maybe if someone would leak it again. grr.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Currently the preinstalled themes are:
Wii - Xbox360 - PS3 - MACOS 
..and ..
GBATemp - DCemu
Just for my silly tributes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the frontpage, JPH!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Virtually any menu is possible, for those who had experience on keyframing (especially on Adobe Flash) would feel comfortable at home


----------



## crystal107 (Oct 23, 2008)

a loader for flash card... ammm, which flash cards? will it support supercard miniSD? (Why I doubt that).


----------



## ganons (Oct 23, 2008)

will it work for flash 2 solutions? supercard microsd?
what about implementing the psp 5.00 wave? simple, yet effective
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9GoFRlhm4Wg


----------



## sandemann (Oct 23, 2008)

This looks absolutely AMAZING.
Looking forward to trying it out 
Lots of kudos to the developer


----------



## kobykaan (Oct 23, 2008)

why are people saying this was leaked ?? 


When it was released as part of the NEO SUMMER competition a while back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@soulranger maby this will breath new life into your project as its already a HUGE hit!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




keep up the good work


----------



## jan777 (Oct 23, 2008)

cool, filipino made homebrew...


wag sana kalimutan ang r4
--------------------------
please dont forget r4


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 23, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> why are people saying this was leaked ??
> The private video that was not intended for public release was leaked. So ive decided to upload it for the public, even if it has an ugly camera, and ultra low quality.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the r4, although i am trying my best.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its just quite hard to program in.


Also, please quit pm/im-ing me, please just wait for the release.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 23, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> Noypi -> Pinoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't notice... Does that mean I lose?


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 23, 2008)

What flashcart has a smiling MicroSD when loading? Whatever that card is, it is compatible with this homebrew.


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 23, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> What flashcart has a smiling MicroSD when loading?



TTDS, its the only one i know. Why did you ask?

For those you missed the off cam snapshot last month.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 23, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyanE7Tx5fg...feature=related


----------



## crystal107 (Oct 23, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> kobykaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  *feels ignored*


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 23, 2008)

Opps sorry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				crystal107 said:
			
		

> a loader for flash card... ammm, which flash cards? will it support supercard miniSD? (Why I doubt that).


Homebrew support is aimed for all carts, but only one could load commercial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant talk for now though.


----------



## crystal107 (Oct 23, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> Opps sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah, guess I'll wait and see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 23, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> soulanger1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoah, great observation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gbatemp members are quite impressive if i say so myself.
Okay here are things I want to say.

I have alot of carts.

R4 original
Acekard 2
Acekard RPG
EdgeOS
R6 Gold
R6 Extreme
TTDS

Maybe, one of this works on commercial support. Like, I said I wont spill some info on my project, that is why I never got to release this video in the first place.

Btw, anyone know where to post some homebrew news? I might wanna post this on other sites.


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 23, 2008)

Tehskeen, ConsoleSpot, QJ, etc


----------



## ganons (Oct 23, 2008)

dcemu


----------



## Raika (Oct 23, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about the r4, although i am trying my best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway good luck


----------



## kobykaan (Oct 23, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meh  what NO M3 REAL lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




although  I'm sure if you don't spill ....someone will do soon enough!


----------



## George290506 (Oct 23, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> R4 original
> Acekard 2
> Acekard RPG
> EdgeOS
> ...



*Your work is so Great!*
I hope you *try SCDS1* as it has so *bloody compatibility* (as someone said) and I am confirming this.

Good luck...


----------



## D-Trogh (Oct 23, 2008)

Whooh.. stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope I can try this myself sometime.. And man.. I like the song!!!


----------



## War (Oct 23, 2008)

I hope this gets compatibilty for the Cyclo... if it works for Cyclo but can't load backups, then it's not much use to me.


----------



## Boriar (Oct 23, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> I have alot of carts.
> 
> R4 original
> Acekard 2
> ...



Woooo! Look like you really love the nds scene  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I also have several flashcard and it would be very nice to have a decent (awesome to be exact) menu for r6 gold. Dr Neo do a great job but the loader isn't very good at all (lots of problems).
What about use the accelerometers or gyro sensor for r6 gold (or ndsmotion) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## jaywilson (Oct 23, 2008)

awesome work
cant wait XD


----------



## haringtonl (Oct 23, 2008)

0mg, no m3 ds real? AHHH k.


----------



## Kbs (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow looks amazing!

I'm not gonna look through 6 more pages of replies, but is there an estimated release date yet?


----------



## playallday (Oct 23, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> soulanger1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCD1.  I'm 100% sure, I own it.  It only has that if you get the 3in1 menu thingy.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 23, 2008)

This looks amazing! congrats to who ever made it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I cant wait to try this out--it looks so neat!


Whats that song in the youtube video?--Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe someone can adapt it to be a natural FC loader, the startup firmware.
Possible?


Soulanger, release a alpha version, let us see this awesome graphics!


----------



## PanzerWF (Oct 24, 2008)

Sic.

Good to see some fresh new stuff come onto the homebrew scene.

Thanks fo sharing.


----------



## kjean (Oct 24, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He means cart loading screen right after DS logo showed up.

Yay, I got DSTT, and it's even in the list. I'm in heaven now. LOL.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 24, 2008)

Hehehee i can't wait for it to be released


----------



## ganons (Oct 24, 2008)

will this work on slot 2?


----------



## redact (Oct 25, 2008)

hiya soul, this hb looks awesome keep up the good work.

ps, i'm not mangmang


----------



## Creqaw (Oct 26, 2008)

wow this looks great i hope that it will work on a Cyclo


----------

